# Site still not back ?



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I hardly come on here anymore it just does not seam the same !


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

seems the same to me


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nicklfire said:


> seems the same to me


HAHA AGREED!! No diff, just not much data base if you use search!


----------



## wsl (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> HAHA AGREED!! No diff, just not much data base if you use search!


Well, we'll just have to build it up again then, won't we


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^ I agree, it will take a bit of time, but we will have all the info back eventually.


----------

